# AA or RAC equivalent ? Motor Insurance



## OzBob (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry if this is covered elsewhere but I have been unable to locate. Does Portugal have the equivalent of the AA or RAC ? If so are there different membership categories/levels and what are the current annual fees.
When resident in Portugal who are the major car insurance companies ? Are the rates on a par with the UK ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Majority of Portuguese Car Insurance includes "breakdown & glass" cover + EU green card cover it's only the newer "cheaper" ones companies that it's an optional extra the AA, RAC equivalent is Automoble Club of Portugal Automóvel Club de Portugal 

Rates are cheaper than UK, some companies will accept previous No Claims discount bring proof with you, too many to name an online search where happy with service and premiums from Fidelidade Mundial and will renew for 3rd year because rates are more than competitive


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Good advice from Canoeman as usual but let me add ACP membership is about E86 per year for the top grade which gives you all the bells and whistles including home start etc. 

If you want to join the Classicos section as well, that's another E60 or so on top. 

Insurance is (from my experience at least) cheaper with ACP and the premium on my 5.9 V8 was about E100 with an ordinary company and E45 with ACP. - That's a classic though and the cover is for limited mileage but includes glass.

Joining ACP isn't particularly easy. Their website has a join now icon but then asks you to register first and you can't register unless you're a member. LOL

The other usual alternative is to go to one of the ACP shops and sign up there but you do need a fiscal number before they can accept you.

The staff in the Classicos section are very helpful and have told me that if someone struggles to get membership to email them and they'll sort it out personally so once you have 6 posts under your belt, you can send me a PM and ask me to give you their email address....... you will however still need a fiscal number before they can sign you up.


----------

